# IPSET 6.8 install problem

## dashang

I want to install IPSET 6.8..

for that i m doing this steps:

---> sh autogen.sh

1)./configure --with-kbuild=/lib/modules/2.6.39.2-1smp/build/ --libexecdir=/usr/local/lib/

So its give No package 'libmnl' found

So i install libmnl and set path

export libmnl_LIBS=$PWD/libmnl-1.0.1/src/.libs/ 

export libmnl_CFLAGS=$PWD/libmnl-1.0.1/include/

than again i m start with 

2) ./configure --with-kbuild=/lib/modules/2.6.39.2-1smp/build/ --libexecdir=/usr/local/lib/

SUCCESSFULLY CONFIGURE

3)make

BUT ITS GIVE ERROR 

Its stop process in between.

```

[root@localhost ipset-6.8]# make

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8'

Making all in lib

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/lib'

depbase=`echo data.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

        /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/  -MT data.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o data.lo data.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT data.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/data.Tpo -c data.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/data.o

gcc: /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/: linker input file unused because linking not done

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT data.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/data.Tpo -c data.c -o data.o >/dev/null 2>&1

depbase=`echo icmp.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

        /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/  -MT icmp.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o icmp.lo icmp.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT icmp.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/icmp.Tpo -c icmp.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/icmp.o

gcc: /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/: linker input file unused because linking not done

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT icmp.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/icmp.Tpo -c icmp.c -o icmp.o >/dev/null 2>&1

depbase=`echo icmpv6.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

        /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/  -MT icmpv6.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o icmpv6.lo icmpv6.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT icmpv6.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/icmpv6.Tpo -c icmpv6.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/icmpv6.o

gcc: /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/: linker input file unused because linking not done

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT icmpv6.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/icmpv6.Tpo -c icmpv6.c -o icmpv6.o >/dev/null 2>&1

depbase=`echo mnl.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

        /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/  -MT mnl.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o mnl.lo mnl.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT mnl.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/mnl.Tpo -c mnl.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/mnl.o

gcc: /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/: linker input file unused because linking not done

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT mnl.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/mnl.Tpo -c mnl.c -o mnl.o >/dev/null 2>&1

depbase=`echo parse.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

        /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/  -MT parse.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o parse.lo parse.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT parse.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/parse.Tpo -c parse.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/parse.o

gcc: /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/: linker input file unused because linking not done

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT parse.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/parse.Tpo -c parse.c -o parse.o >/dev/null 2>&1

depbase=`echo print.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

        /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/  -MT print.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o print.lo print.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT print.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/print.Tpo -c print.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/print.o

gcc: /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/: linker input file unused because linking not done

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT print.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/print.Tpo -c print.c -o print.o >/dev/null 2>&1

depbase=`echo session.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

        /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/  -MT session.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o session.lo session.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT session.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/session.Tpo -c session.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/session.o

gcc: /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/: linker input file unused because linking not done

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT session.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/session.Tpo -c session.c -o session.o >/dev/null 2>&1

depbase=`echo types.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

        /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/  -MT types.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o types.lo types.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT types.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/types.Tpo -c types.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/types.o

gcc: /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/: linker input file unused because linking not done

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/ -MT types.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/types.Tpo -c types.c -o types.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/include/  -version-info 1:0:0  -o libipset.la -rpath /usr/local/lib data.lo icmp.lo icmpv6.lo mnl.lo parse.lo print.lo session.lo types.lo /usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/libmnl-1.0.1/src/.libs/ 

libtool: link: gcc -shared  .libs/data.o .libs/icmp.o .libs/icmpv6.o .libs/mnl.o .libs/parse.o .libs/print.o .libs/session.o .libs/types.o      -Wl,-soname -Wl,libipset.so.1 -o .libs/libipset.so.1.0.0

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libipset.so.1" && ln -s "libipset.so.1.0.0" "libipset.so.1")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libipset.so" && ln -s "libipset.so.1.0.0" "libipset.so")

libtool: link: ar cru .libs/libipset.a  data.o icmp.o icmpv6.o mnl.o parse.o print.o session.o types.o

libtool: link: ranlib .libs/libipset.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libipset.la" && ln -s "../libipset.la" "libipset.la" )

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/lib'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/src'

depbase=`echo ipset.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset.o ipset.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo errcode.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT errcode.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o errcode.o errcode.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_bitmap_ip.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_bitmap_ip.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_bitmap_ip.o ipset_bitmap_ip.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_bitmap_ipmac.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_bitmap_ipmac.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_bitmap_ipmac.o ipset_bitmap_ipmac.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_bitmap_port.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_bitmap_port.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_bitmap_port.o ipset_bitmap_port.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_hash_ip.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_hash_ip.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_hash_ip.o ipset_hash_ip.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_hash_ipport.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_hash_ipport.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_hash_ipport.o ipset_hash_ipport.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_hash_ipportip.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_hash_ipportip.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_hash_ipportip.o ipset_hash_ipportip.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_hash_ipportnet.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_hash_ipportnet.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_hash_ipportnet.o ipset_hash_ipportnet.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_hash_net.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_hash_net.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_hash_net.o ipset_hash_net.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_hash_netport.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_hash_netport.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_hash_netport.o ipset_hash_netport.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_hash_netiface.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_hash_netiface.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_hash_netiface.o ipset_hash_netiface.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ipset_list_set.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ipset_list_set.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ipset_list_set.o ipset_list_set.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo ui.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -I/usr/local/include  -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -MT ui.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o ui.o ui.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -DNDEBUG  -static  -o ipset ipset.o errcode.o ipset_bitmap_ip.o ipset_bitmap_ipmac.o ipset_bitmap_port.o ipset_hash_ip.o ipset_hash_ipport.o ipset_hash_ipportip.o ipset_hash_ipportnet.o ipset_hash_net.o ipset_hash_netport.o ipset_hash_netiface.o ipset_list_set.o ui.o ../lib/libipset.la 

libtool: link: gcc -std=gnu99 -O2 -DNDEBUG -o ipset ipset.o errcode.o ipset_bitmap_ip.o ipset_bitmap_ipmac.o ipset_bitmap_port.o ipset_hash_ip.o ipset_hash_ipport.o ipset_hash_ipportip.o ipset_hash_ipportnet.o ipset_hash_net.o ipset_hash_netport.o ipset_hash_netiface.o ipset_list_set.o ui.o  ../lib/.libs/libipset.a

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `generic_data_attr_cb':

session.c:(.text+0x239): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_type'

session.c:(.text+0x24c): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_type_valid'

session.c:(.text+0x280): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_validate'

session.c:(.text+0x29f): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_payload_len'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `open_nested':

session.c:(.text+0x35f): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_nest_start'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `rawdata2attr':

session.c:(.text+0x43e): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_put'

session.c:(.text+0x4ef): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_nest_start'

session.c:(.text+0x515): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_put'

session.c:(.text+0x524): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_nest_end'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `close_nested':

session.c:(.text+0x669): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_nest_end'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `attr2data':

session.c:(.text+0x908): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_payload'

session.c:(.text+0x997): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_parse_nested'

session.c:(.text+0xa11): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_payload'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `callback_error':

session.c:(.text+0xba9): undefined reference to `mnl_nlmsg_get_payload'

session.c:(.text+0xbba): undefined reference to `mnl_nlmsg_size'

session.c:(.text+0xbe8): undefined reference to `mnl_nlmsg_get_payload'

session.c:(.text+0xc55): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_parse'

session.c:(.text+0xc7d): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_u32'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `ipset_commit':

session.c:(.text+0x102a): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_nest_end'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `callback_list':

session.c:(.text+0x1404): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_parse_nested'

session.c:(.text+0x1533): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_payload'

session.c:(.text+0x154c): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_payload'

session.c:(.text+0x155e): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_payload_len'

session.c:(.text+0x157c): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_ok'

session.c:(.text+0x15c7): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_parse_nested'

session.c:(.text+0x1823): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_next'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `callback_data':

session.c:(.text+0x1dac): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_parse'

session.c:(.text+0x1dc7): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_u8'

session.c:(.text+0x1ef8): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_str'

session.c:(.text+0x1f6a): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_str'

session.c:(.text+0x205e): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_u8'

session.c:(.text+0x206f): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_get_u8'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `build_send_private_msg':

session.c:(.text+0x2362): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_put_u8'

session.c:(.text+0x250c): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_put_u8'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(session.o): In function `build_msg':

session.c:(.text+0x25bd): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_put_u8'

session.c:(.text+0x274b): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_put_u8'

session.c:(.text+0x2a2b): undefined reference to `mnl_attr_nest_cancel'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(mnl.o): In function `ipset_mnl_query':

mnl.c:(.text+0x3e): undefined reference to `mnl_socket_sendto'

mnl.c:(.text+0x83): undefined reference to `mnl_cb_run2'

mnl.c:(.text+0x99): undefined reference to `mnl_socket_recvfrom'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(mnl.o): In function `ipset_mnl_fill_hdr':

mnl.c:(.text+0xd6): undefined reference to `mnl_nlmsg_put_header'

mnl.c:(.text+0x107): undefined reference to `mnl_nlmsg_put_extra_header'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(mnl.o): In function `ipset_mnl_fini':

mnl.c:(.text+0x134): undefined reference to `mnl_socket_close'

../lib/.libs/libipset.a(mnl.o): In function `ipset_mnl_init':

mnl.c:(.text+0x17c): undefined reference to `mnl_socket_open'

mnl.c:(.text+0x19a): undefined reference to `mnl_socket_bind'

mnl.c:(.text+0x1a8): undefined reference to `mnl_socket_get_portid'

mnl.c:(.text+0x1de): undefined reference to `mnl_socket_close'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

[b]make[2]: *** [ipset] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/kernels/linux-2.6.39.2/ipset-6.8'

make: *** [all] Error 2[/b]

```

PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL IPSET ......

----------

## Ant P.

 *dashang wrote:*   

> PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL IPSET ......
> 
> 

 

```
emerge ipset
```

Or is there something you really need the 6.8 version for?

----------

## dashang

Thank you Sir for Replaying....

I Need to install version ipset 6.8 because its latest version....

But i m not able to install that because its give a error in install process...  in make command...

----------

## Ant P.

 *dashang wrote:*   

> I Need to install version ipset 6.8 because its latest version....

 

What feature do you need exactly that 6.7 does not provide?

----------

## dashang

sir is my problem is for version?????

means if i install ipset 6.7 than its going done for successful install ????

i just chose ipset 6.8 because in kernel 2.6.39.2 release article they have written that ...from this kernel ipset performance is increase...so ipset  maintain two branch blow 2.6.35 kernel and >= 2.6.35 kernel...so i choose 6.8 ...reason  is only that the version is latest...

----------

## Ant P.

The in-portage version works fine with 2.6.39.

----------

## dashang

My problem is still their....ipset installation is not successful ....

----------

